

Twitter bootstrap PSD free download ver.1.0 - checkinside
http://gui.repixdesign.com/#freebies

======
llambda
I'm curious as to why you'd bother to mock up with a PSD when (at least in
part) the idea behind Twitter Bootstrap is rapid prototyping?

------
aaronbrethorst
Typo: "Purshase" -> "Purchase"

